# Beyond the highland



## duongbien (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all. now I' like to show you my tank , at IAPLC 2011 it' s ranking : 329 
Tank : 60 x 40 x 40 cm. about 96 litres
Substrate: Aquasoil Africana. Power sand special.
Filter: Atman 3336, 20w, 800 liters/ h
lighting: T5 24w x 3 . 8 - 10 h / day
hardscape : lava stone ( collected at local )
Fauna : red cherry shrimps
Plant :hemianthus callitrichoides. eleocharis acicularis. pogostemon heferi. 
Isopterygium sp. taxiphyllum alternans. fissident fontanus. taxiphyllum sp.
This pic after setting up 3 months








And about twoo months later, this pic took a part at the contest.








Thanks for all comments :clap2:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful! Congratulations on placing!


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Gorgeous! Absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## Coursair (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow !!


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## duongbien (Sep 30, 2010)

@ Tex Gax
@ Wi blue
@ Coursair
@ Sketch
Thanks all


----------

